# welchen TFT?



## soenne (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin (mal wieder) auf der Suche nach einem TFT. Ich such (zugegeben) schon lang, konnte mich aber nie durchringen einen zu kaufen. Was haltet ihr von dem: Samsung 913N  ? Oder doch eher 913B  ?Hab ihr vielleicht vor einen selber zu kaufen? Wo gibt es Testberichte?
Wäre dankbar!

Gruß!


----------



## MCIglo (13. Juni 2005)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/c1_artikelunterseite_12890042.html?tid1=&tid2=

Meine pers. Meinung: es gibt keine besseren Monitore als EIZO. 
Habe privat einen uralten F563-T, der noch optimal funktioniert (1280x1024x32bitx75hz).
Hier auf der Arbeit hab ich einen L767 als primären und L350 als Monitor zum installieren neuer PCs. Im Haus werden mehr und mehr L768 aufgebaut. Das Arbeiten an sonem Monitor ist wie an einer Leinwand!
Wird nur durch das Apple Pro Display getoppt (haben wir auch ein paar).
Leider sind die EIZO's nicht ganz so günstig


----------



## ChrisDongov (13. Juni 2005)

Ich würde mal stark behaupten das das drauf ankommt was du damit machen willst.

Z.B.:
Zocker: niedrige Reaktionszeiten! 
Und je nachdem wie stark dein System ist vielleicht "nur" n 15"er, denn wenn du ne andere als die native Auflösung (Bei 15" normalerweise 1024x768 bei 17" 1280x1024) fährst, siehts net so toll aus. Sprich deine GraKa müßte bei der hohen Auflösung auch noch ordentlich Frames schaffen.

PaintShoper: Dann brauchst du einen besonders Farbtreuen Monitor.

Film Schauer: Einen mit großer Sichtweite. Dies geht halt direkt zu lasten der Reaktionszeit.

Mein Tipp ist auch der Chip Test aber eher hier: (Da kannst du dann verschiedene Tests auswählen)
http://www.chip.de/c1_navseite_12430122.html?tid1=14945&tid2=0


----------

